# Seachem Clarity



## pedietz (Dec 18, 2003)

Anyone use this recent product yet ??

Supposedly clears all types of cloudy water: bacterial, other biological, and chemical.

It seems to have a flocculant that keeps the good bacteria alive and moves them to the biomedia in your filter...

I chose to do EM dosing instead.


----------



## pedietz (Dec 18, 2003)

I bought the product the last time for just-in-case....

Tonight I pulled out a heap of java moss, and the whole tank became muck. The moss appears to have been a poop storage facility...

So I tried out the Clarity product.

One small capful is for 20G. It's pretty cool sight when you put it in. The tank looks likes it's on fire with brown and white flumes... After 10 mins, it makes the tank a bright white. Visibility: 30%

It's been 2 hours. Visibility: 40%

Fish seem to be ok. Plants can still pearl.


----------



## pedietz (Dec 18, 2003)

After 24 hours, the visibility is up to 95%.
Still white-ish hued.

The gunk in the water is gone...but after 24 hours it would have settled anyway...

The plants really grew as well. Hygro, Bacopa, and foxtail all grew 6 inches in 24 hours.

The white water must have caused the plants to panic and grow-up towards the light.

Interesting.

Perhaps this is an alternative to a "blackout".


----------



## brotherkorn (Apr 9, 2004)

I purchased this grossly overpriced product in hopes that it would work right off the bat... 

Using a tetratec hang-on filter it didn't do a thing for the cloudiness; algea bloom, not green, whitish with green tint.

I ran it twice in the tank with no-luck. 

I ran a magnum HOT for a few days and it polished the water, but it was still cloudy, just incredibly clean cloudy water.

Last night after the lights were out, I poured the minimal dose in, this morning. Crystal clear... apparently it allowed the algea bloom to coagulate enough to be captured by the filter because I pulled the filter out and it was bright green.

It's still overpriced, but I'm glad I didn't have to fork out for a vortex yet.. . soon though.


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

Last night I did a 50% water change and a major tank cleaning. There were a lot of particulates floating around so I thought I'd give Seachem Clarity a try. 

When I poured in 1 capful of product it looked like I was literally pouring smoke into my tank. 

Within 5 minutes the tank was milky white. This morning it's still cloudy, though not nearly as bad. Isn't this stuff suppose to work within a few hours? Could this also be an indication that my pump needs to be cycling the water faster?


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

Bump


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

This is a quick fix and you need to address the problem, not a quick fix solution. Water changes will get rid of crud.


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

OS, a water change is what created the problem. See post #5. Water was crystal clear until I changed the water.


----------

